# Thoughts on my proposed route?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've never been to Italy in the van before so I'd appreciate any input into my proposed route.

Crossing from Annecy, heading for a few days bumbling round Lakes Maggiore and Como before heading to San Felice del Benaco on Lake Garda to join a CnCC rally for a week.

Then east to Venice, south to Modena, Bologna, Florence, Perugia, Rome, Pisa, Genoa. I'll have email about 3 weeks to do this bit after the rally. Am I trying to do too much? 

Coming north to Genoa autoroute avoids the coast from Rome to Viareggio - is it unsuitable for a 6.2m 3.5T MH?

From Genoa, in the latter part of Oct, what's the best way to to head back in to France and up to the boats? 

Many thanks to anyone who's managed to read this far!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if you do plan to drive over any of the high alpine passes, check out the weather forecasts (and if appropriate pass websites) first. There has already been a fair amount of snow on the higher passes, which is only likely to become more frequent as winter approaches so could render the pass undriveable. some passes like the Grand St Bernard from Italy into Switzerland close FULLY before the end of October for winter so always check that as well.

we're in Sardinia/Italy in October and plan to come back over the Col de Maddalena (Col de Larche) towards Barcelonnette/Gap on the way home but are keeping all route options open based on weather.

as for your route - yes it could be done in 3 weeks but you'll be blue arse flying it about too much imho. I'd just stick to the west and north and miss out Rome and Venice. when we come back from Sardinia we are planning Siena, Florence, Pisa, Cinque Terre, and finally Genoa in 2 weeks and then home via Gap in France (we won't hang about when we hit France as we've done all that many times)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds way too much to me but I do take my time. Watch the roads around the lakes as well as it can take an age to get anywhere in northern Italy especially those lakes you mention. 

Good point about the weather, dunno what Italy is like now but France has turned cold really quick.

From Genoa I would take the tolls round the coast at least as far as Nice or beyond


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Most of you must have thought I'd blown my mind with that route, cos I don't do fast, or a lot of miles either! Well, I have this week, for me. From Cherbourg to Bourg en Bresse in 6 days is fairly motoring for me.

So I've decided to drop Rome as suggested, especially as my sister has decided to fly out n join me for a week or so. I'll pick her up at Venice airport n see her off from Pisa.

So thanks for the advice. Re the return journey, I had thought of keeping to the coast from Genoa into France then taking a central route up through France back to Cherbourg. I'm assuming the Genoa - Nice bit would be passable all year? Or maybe I should be more adventurous?.! Who knows - I've plenty time to make up my mind.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Most of you must have thought I'd blown my mind with that route, cos I don't do fast, or a lot of miles either! Well, I have this week, for me. From Cherbourg to Bourg en Bresse in 6 days is fairly motoring for me.
> 
> So I've decided to drop Rome as suggested, especially as my sister has decided to fly out n join me for a week or so. I'll pick her up at Venice airport n see her off from Pisa.
> 
> So thanks for the advice. Re the return journey, I had thought of keeping to the coast from Genoa into France then taking a central route up through France back to Cherbourg. I'm assuming the Genoa - Nice bit would be passable all year? Or maybe I should be more adventurous?.! Who knows - I've plenty time to make up my mind.


For me to follow your trip Jean it would be nice if you kept it on one thread then I will be notified when you add to the thread, I think I must have missed a few places, have I? 
Photo´s, what about photo´s?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, but I was only thinking aloud on this thread Jan - haven't been anywhere on that route!

As to photos, I can't post from the phone as the only options when I press the Attachment icon are: Ah, they've fixed it! So I've added a photo of the monastery in Bourg en Bresse opposite which I am currently enjoying a vin rouge. My only limiting factor now will be data ;-)


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Even dropping Rome, its alot of travelling. But it is possible if you simply want to look at the highlights of each place and possibly come back another time for an in depth look. It also depends on what your interests are, what do you really want to see, is it Italy for the scenery, or a close look at renaissance art, are you interested in church art, architecturally or the paintings and frescoes.

When we were limited by work to 3 weeks in mid summer we did a few of those dashes, 2 or 3 nights near each town and ticking off the "big sights" in the guide book and also some smaller ones specially recommended. 

From Venice, and we've been visiting Venice for 30 years, what about Padua and the Scrovegni Chapel and or Ravenna for the mosaics. then Arezzo and across to Siena, San Gimignano then Florence, Lucca and Pisa. then possibly follow the coast north for the Cinque Terre and Portofino. The coast road along the Italian coast is fine, sometimes atostrada and sometimes super strada which can be a bit rough, but everything uses it.

As to the way back I'd go Milan, St Gotthard tunnel or pass (if open), (Italian motorways are cheap cf autoroutes) Lucerne, Basel, Metz, Luxembourg (cheap diesel) and finally Calais. Its a long way around the Italian coast to France and up to Cherbourg, and lots of time or lots of money on tolls.

I've more info if you want, just ask

cheers alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The fastest way back is through Austria , Germany, Belgium we found , without using tolls

When I decide to come home I want to be home even when in Croatia 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan and Sandra. I need to get a map of Italy (have an atlas but it's overall map is very poor) so that I can get a better overall picture.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

scouter said:


> ... From Venice, and we've been visiting Venice for 30 years, what about Padua and the Scrovegni Chapel and or Ravenna for the mosaics. then Arezzo and across to Siena, San Gimignano then Florence, Lucca and Pisa.


Thanks Alan. I've been having another look at your suggestions and they look good for after next Monday when I pick my sister up in Venice.

In the meantime I've left the rally and am now in Sirmione - a lovely area but ever so touristy and absolutely hiving with Germans today. I'm intending going to Verona tomorrow.

After that I'm open to suggestions - preferably east and north of where I am. As to what I like, I like it all - architecture, churches, art, just wandering around little old villages.... Having coffee n people-watching.

I was going to attach a photo of Sirmione castle but the options have reverted to the 4 that don't include the gallery. Actually, I'm just wondering.... I'm still using 2 phones so it's possible that I've got the right options on 1 and not on the other. Will have to investigate.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> In the meantime I've left the rally and am now in Sirmione - a lovely area but ever so touristy and absolutely hiving with Germans today. I'm intending going to Verona tomorrow.


Verona

There are two parking areas close to the town centre, one is a free carpark (dirt surface) N45.43679, E10.97749, a large area marked ** on the attached map about 300m directly north of the Aire below.

The other is a serviced AIRE marked * on the attached map at N45.43449, E10.97791 (total tar surface) at €10 for 24 hours. They are close to each other and are both just off the roundabout at Porta Palio. It is about 20 min walk to the Arena.

From the Aire when you leave turn right and walk 100m to the roundabout where you will be facing the Porta Palio.
From the parking area walk towards the roundabout where you will come out at the left hand side of the Porta Palio.

Walk around to the centre of the back of the Porta Palio and with your back to the centre of it you will see a tree lined street with military buildings along its right hand side. Walk up this street for 500m until you come to a castle CASTELVECCHIO on the left hand side. Proceed towards the furthest end of the castle where you will see a triangular pedestrian area with a large statue of a man on your right. (Just between 5 and 8 on attached map) Proceed through this pedestrian area and follow the street (200m) that leads away from it until you come to the main square, Piazza Bra. Turn left as soon as you come into the square and the Arena is 100m ahead slightly to your right. The main shopping street starts at the left front of the Arena.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

If you're in Verona you should join the crowds and have a look at the alleged Juliet balcony. 

On the way to Venice it might be worth detouring to Padua to see the Scrogveni Chapel and then on to the Brenta Canal, there's at least one and from memory more than one Palazzos to visit most relate to Palladio, Palladian style and are stunning in his treatment of light and shading in the decoration. I've had to touch the walls several times to convince myself whether the wall is in relief or whether its just a painting.

Not sure where you intend stopping to see Venice, when we 're not with our local friends we tend to stop at Cavallino or Punta Sabbionni and get a day or period ticket for the boats around the lagoon and Venice. Venice can take as long as you wish, the highlights can be done in a day, with all the crowds, the quieter places are a maze of back streets and canals with a new site around every corner. It's worth having a look at the Lido and at the islands of Murano, Burano and Torcello on a day trip using the ferry boats.

Moving north, Castel Franco Venetto has a nice medieval centre and a Giorgione exhibition, his colours are stunning. Villa Emo near Fanzolo has reopened and is amazing. (see Google maps)

Asolo is a stunning hill town, there is/used to be an aire at the bottom of the town. The cafe is in the centre does sensational hot chocolate. the gelateria at the castle is amazing. There are superb views over the Venetto from La Rocca both towards Venice on a clear day and to the mountains to the north. You can't take your van in to the town.

If you fancy a look at the mountains, head north to the Dolomites towards Cortina, there's several campsites, 1 or 2 should still be open. For a trip up to the sky head west to Passo Falzarego for the views, there's also a cable car to the top and the Rifugio and you can wander amongst the WW1 trenches and tunnels (if you take a torch) (Italy and Austria fought all over this area in the high mountains. Back to Cortina and head north towarsd Dobbiacco but turn off to Tre Cime at Misurina (there's a sosta here). There's a private road up to the Rifugio lots and lots of parking and no doubt a few vans staying overnight. There's a good donkey path (suitable for pushchairs etc) along the front of Tre Cime to another Rifugio about an hour or 2 away. All the way around is about 6 or 7 miles at 2300m (7000 ft) but an easy walk on a nice day.

Dobbiacco has a nice campsite at the lago, posh loos and then west to Brixen and over the Brenner into Austria (under 3.5 tonnes you'll need a special road pass for most fast roads) although you can bypass these roads) 

Then its back through Germany Luxembourg Belgium to Calais. 2 days hard driving from Dobbiacco with a pass through Austria.

Have fun, family tasks stops us being in Italy at this time as we usually are. It seems strange being at home in September and early October,

cheers alan

If you want to look at any of these look on Google maps, search and zoom in , you'll get photos and more info


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of info, thank you both.

I'm parked on the paying aire in Verona which seems grand. No bother to walk in - as you say, 20mins or so. But I had to do it twice - I left my card in the trousers I changed out of :-( and had virtually no cash :-( ) 

I've been round the amphitheatre, San Fermo's church and Juliet's balcony as well as a number of the wee back streets. Loads more!

BTW, my card was in my pocket because I'd picked up GPL on the way. It was 24/7 so I'd my card in n started before the attendant came over but left me in no doubt 'the police say No!'

I know there's a current thread about this n I wanted to add my tuppence worth but I've Googled n can't find it. Can someone give me the link please? Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

scouter said:


> From Venice, and we've been visiting Venice for 30 years, what about Padua and the Scrovegni Chapel and or Ravenna for the mosaics. then Arezzo and across to Siena, San Gimignano then Florence, Lucca and Pisa. then possibly follow the coast north for the Cinque Terre and Portofino.


We're heading for Ravenna tomorrow Alan. If you had to choose only 1 building to see the mosaics which would it be? And what would be your 2nd choice?
Then I think we'll be heading to Siena, Gimignano and Lucca (missing Florence - as well as time restraints I think I'm citied-out ;-) )
Thanks for your help.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats a question, I've had to have a look in the holiday diaries and the guide books!

It's very easy to get church, art and hill town overload in Italy we've managed it several times and take most Guide Books opinions with a pinch of salt, esp when they are comparing one town or region against another.

Anyway back to Ravenna, most of the good stuff (and mostly religious in Churches) is around San Vitali, there's the Basilica di San Vitali about 10 mins north west of the centre. There's a complex of sites accessible with one ticket. For something different try Domus dei Tappeti di Pietraabout 200 meters south of San Vitali and entered through the church of Santa Eufemia. It has Roman-early Bizantine mosaics.

Siena was fascinating, if you've a head for heights go up in the wall of the unfinished Duomo, they only built it partly but there are wonderful views.

We're really envious, our daughter was moving house, date unknown and we were wanted to look after the children, so we couldn't go away. Then that sale fell through so we're at home thinking how odd to be at home in September and October and not enjoying some late sun.

Enjoy alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan - I'll do some enjoying on your behalf!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks Alan - I'll do some enjoying on your behalf!


And I did! Thanks for the recommendations.

I'm about to leave La Spezia and having done some investigation I decided to go via Mont Cenis. However, when I put Lanslebourg-Mont-Cenis in the satnav she says it's not possible without a toll road but I can't find where the toll road is or how much. Anyone have this knowledge?

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It may be the bit after Lanslebourg-Mont-Cenis that has the toll - Id put in Cherbourg via Lanslebourg-Mont-Cenis to get an idea of mileage.


----------

